# craving vinegar/lemon



## christianmomof3 (Mar 11, 2005)

I have always liked sour things - vinegar, yellow mustard, lemmons and limes, but lately I have been craving and eating tons of pickles, lemons, limes, pickled artichoke hearts and recently made and ate some delicious cold green beans - blanched and then marinated in olive oil and balsamic vinegar.
I have not been taking my vitamins and supplements lately - I don't like to take lots of pills and have never been very great about taking them anyway - I figure I get what I need from eating a healthy diet. But the past week to week and a half I have been eating non-stop and odd things like the pickles and lemons and even went and bought some fast food french fries which I never do (only ate a few and then gave them to the kids anyway).
Could I be missing some vitamin or something and my body is trying to get it by craving these things?
(And I am _not_ pregnant - I am 46 and dh had a vas.)


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

subbing, because DP always craves vinegar/lemon/sour stuff, but is more so than ever right now.


----------



## Addy's Mom (Nov 20, 2009)

This might be helpful. It says it could be a sign of lack of magnesium:

http://www.naturopathyworks.com/pages/cravings.php


----------



## faeriecurls (Jul 30, 2008)

That's really interesting - I have a constant need for vinegary foods, especially now that I am pregnant - I also have had a lot of leg/foot cramps which could be a magnesium deficiency. I just started a mag supplement because I am not getting enough from my diet obviously.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

In Chinese medicine, craving sour foods indicates weakness in the liver and immune system.


----------

